# Favorite CHOCOLATE!



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

While I don't doubt this has been done before at some point, well,...oh well. Despite the likelihood that you've been asked before, I ask you now: which chocolate do you prefer? And why, if you'd care to share?

I love them all, but my deepest chocolate romance is with dark. I like a little bitterness, the others can be a bit too sweet for me. Though again, I really do love them all


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Cookies and cream Hershey's bars have been my favorite candy bar since I was a child. I Dont crave candy much lately because i want to keep my teeth, but anytime I indulge those are my go to.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Dark. It's bittersweet, just like life.


----------



## Alessja (May 20, 2016)

Dark. And if we're talking about brands it's Lindt.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the cadbury fruit and nut chocolate bar I think it's milk chocolate.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Hmm, as a kid i always preferred dark, but i'm open to white and milk now too and i was a bit done with dark chocolate. I have a feeling my taste changed a little bit (also because i didn't like white chocolate as a child, and now i have the feeling i like it a bit). But I need to say i don't eat chocolate a lot anymore to be honest (and we are even known for our famous chocolate). Think i eat mostly milk chocolate now, so i would vote that. But that could change again, and i don't eat chocolate a lot. And that will not change in the near future, because i don't like to eat chocolate a lot in the summer, so i mostly avoid it.


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

Dark! It's the best for offhand and/or mixed snacking and it's great in cookin'.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Dark. Adding milk is a travesty! Seriously, for me it ruins the flavor. I wont touch it. Just the sick sour scent of milk chocolate can nauseate me.

Living in the US, there is only one brand worth the money (for me): Ghiradelli. I find the US versions of nonUS chocolate to be too waxy and overly sugared.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Dark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Dark chocolate...70-75% is the best.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

50%ish dark, 75 is too bitter imo and 95+ tastes like wood shavings


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like White and Milk chocolate


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

White chocolate ♥♥♥


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

*I'm very surprised to see that so many perfer Dark. I don't like it at all. If I had to choose, I would go with White Chocolate. Milk Chocolate is a close second:tongue:. *


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

*Milk.*


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I prefer regular dark to cheap white/milk. But proper white/milk is the superior choice.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I prefer dark chocolate. Milk and white I rarely eat because they always leave me feeling slightly ill from the over-sweetness.

I also don't really like most chocolate flavored things, like cake or ice-cream, I'm not really sure why... they just aren't really chocolate to me. I do sometimes like hot chocolate though, and brownies if they are fudgy enough and have chocolate chips in them.

Dagoba Dark chocolate with Lavender and Blueberries is really good. Dove dark squares are so smooth and creamy. I don't really have a favorite brand, but I tend to like the less standard ones more, and almost always like things that combine caramel or fruit with chocolate. I'm not huge on nuts in chocolate, but sometimes when mixed with caramel it's okay.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Dark. The only milk chocolate I eat is Belgian chocolate because of how rich it is. American milk chocolate tastes like diabetes.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

Judging by popular brands of chocolate in my country, I prefer dark (40-60%) then white chocolate, then milk.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Aelthwyn said:


> I don't really have a favorite brand, but I tend to like the less standard ones more, and almost always like things that combine caramel or fruit with chocolate. I'm not huge on nuts in chocolate, but sometimes when mixed with caramel it's okay.


ok (I'm not working for lindt)


----------

